# Saint Luis Rey Serie G No. 6 Cigar Review - Go to cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is smooth with medium flavor. Good to the last inch.

Read the full review here: Saint Luis Rey Serie G No. 6 Cigar Review - Go to cigar


----------

